# Braid Questions



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you have to put a mono backing on your reels to prevent the braid from slipping on the spool? I'm about to try briaded line for the first time and I dont want to mess up and waste my money. Also which braid would you guys recommend once again never tried it and I dont want to waste my money on bad line. 

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What application are you using it for?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> What application are you using it for?


And what type reel?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't put mono backing on mine, but i do put a couple pieces of arbor tape (comes with powerpro).

On another note, i've recently switched from powerpro to suffix and I am really loving the suffix.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

No expert....but the arbor tape works, or a few wraps of electrician tape does just as well. I have reels rigged both ways, and never had a slippage problem. As alluded to above, it depends on the real and useage. I also have a few reels with mono backing. The advantage being, if you are near to being "spooled" 50 yards or so of mono acts as an "early warning system", at least giving you a chance to tighten the drag (and cross your fingers). I just wish I had that problem more often!!!!


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry for leaving out the details guys, I'll be using it for bigger inshore stuff probably 15 or 20 lb braid on a shimano sahara 4000


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I would give Sufix braid a try. I have some of the 832 Sufix braid on my stradic ci4 3000 and love the stuff. If you are getting the 150 yd spool, you will need mono backing. If you are getting the 300 yard spool, you MIGHT have enough line to fill it with some tape as backing. Electrical tape or actual grip tape works well.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Get some 20# ultracast invisibraid, you won't be disapointed. Sufix 832 not impressed with castability.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

So you put the tape on the spool for grip or do you put some line on then tape it to the spool? Sorry for the dumb question and thanks for the help.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Tape is for the braid to grip. No need for mono backing if you do it this way. I personally use the mono backing. Also like the Power Pro, but haven't tried the Suffix since I had a friend not like it due to casting ability. Good luck!


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

I run braided line on all but maybe 3 reels all ways run power pro braid ranging between 10 lb -150 lb line ranging from penn 450 ssm all the way to 12/0 penn reels . On all of my reels i tie on mono first usually just enough to cover the spool but most of the time i put about 25 yrds of line it also lets you know that your about to be spooled . try to match the mono to the same size braid your using . I have used tape once how ever did not like it for the simple reason when you remove line and tape your spool left sticky . sulfix and power pro is the only to braids i use 90% of the time its power pro for the simple reason its usually a little cheaper i have not noticed any diff between sulfix or power pro .


----------

